# South Jersey GRR's Open on June 7th



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.gardenrropenhouse.com/060708.html


----------



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

2 more NJ layouts added to the web-page.. Check it out.


----------



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

Just pushing this to the top.. 

It's this weekend.. 8 SJ layouts and 2 in Maryland.. 


http://www.gardenrropenhouse.com/060708.html


----------



## tparone (Jan 2, 2008)

I braved the heat today with my daughter and visited 4 railroads. Everyone had something to offer and the hospitality was 1st class! My only regret was not visiting all the open houses. 
Photos from my visit in order are: 


1. MERT GARDNER 
Magnolia, NJ 


2. BOB UTLEY 
Lindenwold, NJ 


3. BOB WHIPPLE 
The West Berlin Garden Railroad 


4. Charlie and Jane Kratz 
Cranberry Creek and Pinelands Railroad 


Click here for the photos 
Thanks again to everyone who hosted the open houses today


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey 

Thanks for the pictures. Always interested in seeing how things are done. 

Terl


----------

